# Treadle machine



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Does anyone on this forum use one??? Do you like it??


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I learned how to sew on a treddle machine, my gramma had one so did my mom. I very much would like to have one, so expensive if you are able to find one in good condition with all the parts.. I love to sew and when we loose our power which is a favorite time for me I would use it to sew. So yes I love a treddle sewing machine


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I also learned to sew on one, my Grandma had one, you really have to concentrate to be able to use it, my sister always had trouble getting it to sew forwards she could go backwards real good. I would like to have one, I saw one at a yard sale a few years ago, I was afraid to ask the price, I thought it would be a lot, as I was getting in my car to leave, the lady gave it to someone else, I told myself next time I would ask, have not seen one sense.
bopeep


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I have the one my late MIL bought new before she got married (DH is an only child) with all the attachments and manual. DH likes to use it and keeps it in good running order, I have used it a few times but prefer to use my modern machine. About 10 years ago we were in a singer store and noticed a few old machines so as a joke we told him what we had, singer with all the goodies and in a like new cabinet, what would he offer us for it? Would you believe $50? Yes we still have it LOL

Karen


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

I have one its not in working order right now but it was my moms and she gave it to me about 4 years ago. I loved sewing on it when I was a kid. I want to get it running again but just never seems like the right time.

Before my mom gave it to me she was going to sell it the antiq dealer only wanted to give her 50 for it becasue in working order he said she could only get 150 out of it.
I see them all the time 150-200 so check around


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

wow around here if you can find one the run over $200-$300 even at yard sales.Saw one last year, beautiful conditions and all attachment, they wanted 300.00 at a yard sale, and it was worth it just didnt have the extra $300.00 for it Since i do have 2 regular machines


----------



## materursa (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes! I have a Singer model 66 Redeye and I love to sew on it. I have an electric (much more modern) machine, but it hasn't been used since I got my treadle up and going. You can buy a treadle for a whole lot of money, but if you look, you can find deals too. I bought one this spring that had attachments and a manual with it for $30 at a yard sale. Particularly for someone unfamiliar with treadles, I would suggest getting a Singer brand one. There's more information and parts available for them. I have also picked up several machine heads (no cabinet or treadle irons) for not much $5-$15. Some of these had been converted to electric with a potted motor on the back (which are easy to take off), and many of which are able to be converted to hand cranks. If you would care for links for information about use, cleaning, or dating, I'd be happy to share.

Amanda


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I learned on my grandmother's treadle, and inherited it, so I still have it to use. And I do use it occasionally. It has all the parts, feet, etc. It can't do any zigzag stitches of course, but it can do far more practical stuff than can my modern machine! With one foot, I can feed it three different fabrics...the bottom on will lay flat, the second will ruffle, and the third will turn into piping! 

Grandmother chose well. 

Meg


----------



## daisybell (Jul 13, 2007)

I have an old treadle and I really like it. My daughter would rather sew on it than anything else. You might check and see if you have a "freecycle.org" in your area and put a wanted on it. Someone might have one that they had forgot about. I did that for an old wringer washer and got one within a week, (after searching everywhere else for better than 2 years). I hope you can find one.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I would love to find one!!


----------

